# Solved: Running shockwave in Ubuntu



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm trying to run shockwave player in mozilla firefox but I can't since shockwave is not available for linux ubuntu yet. So I downloaded wine, and I ran the windows version of the Mozilla Firefox installation to install firefox that will work with shockwave. I also installed a windows version of shockwave player through wine. Now when I open the windows version of firefox, within a half a minute or less of running windows firefox, the firefox browser goes gray and I get a message that it is not responding. My linux firefox is working fine but it's just the windows version of firefox that doesn't respond after I open it. Can anyone help me find a way to make this firefox work so that I can run shockwave player on it... or can there be another way I can run shockwave through linux's firefox?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This may not be possible. Wine is meant to emulate an environment for programs to run, but the player may require hardware access that is not possible without its native operating system.


----------



## XP_tech (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess we have to wait until shockwave is released for Linux. ...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This guy seems to have succeeded:

http://www.ubuntux.org/shockwave-player-ubuntu-linux


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been using Shockwave Flash in Firefox (now v3.6.8 - soon to be v3.6.9) in Linux Ubuntu (previous Ubuntu versions-v10.04) for a long time now, and I don't see where the assertion that SWF has not been available for FF in Linux.

You need to be running Ubuntu and Firefox (preferably the latest version), and simply just visit Adobe SWF website and it will automatically detect that you are running Linux and when you press the appropriate buttons and choose the form of installation - it gets downloaded to your computer. Installation may require gunzip and tar extract to get the library (.so) and then you need to place it into ~/.mozilla/plugins directory (where ~ is your /home/<username> directory which by default is ubuntu if you use the Live CD.

-- Tom


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

lotuseclat79 said:


> I've been using Shockwave Flash in Firefox (now v3.6.8 - soon to be v3.6.9) in Linux Ubuntu (previous Ubuntu versions-v10.04) for a long time now, and I don't see where the assertion that SWF has not been available for FF in Linux.
> 
> You need to be running Ubuntu and Firefox (preferably the latest version), and simply just visit Adobe SWF website and it will automatically detect that you are running Linux and when you press the appropriate buttons and choose the form of installation - it gets downloaded to your computer. Installation may require gunzip and tar extract to get the library (.so) and then you need to place it into ~/.mozilla/plugins directory (where ~ is your /home/<username> directory which by default is ubuntu if you use the Live CD.
> 
> -- Tom


Thanks, Tom. I thought I had seen that option at Adobe before. And it also seemed somewhat unlikely that it would not exist, at least for some of the more common distros.


----------

